# Automator et dossiers



## aliaslilith (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

 j'ai voulu créer un processus tout bête pour redimensionner mes photos. Je l'ai fais puis enregistré de telle sorte qu'un dossier fasse l'action quand j'y dépose mes photos. Seulement, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je mets les photos, l'écran fait quelques "vagues" mais les photos ne bougent pas  J'ai fais la même chose version application sans problème, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon dossier ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Duroc (3 Décembre 2008)

aliaslilith a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai voulu créer un processus tout bête pour redimensionner mes photos. Je l'ai fais puis enregistré de telle sorte qu'un dossier fasse l'action quand j'y dépose mes photos. Seulement, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je mets les photos, l'écran fait quelques "vagues" mais les photos ne bougent pas  J'ai fais la même chose version application sans problème, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon dossier ne fonctionne pas...



Salut,
J'ai aussi ce problème. L'action fonctionne sous forme d'application ,mais pas sous forme d'action de dossier.
es-tu sous léopard 10.5.5 ?


----------



## aliaslilith (5 Décembre 2008)

oui je suis sous la dernière version...


----------



## Duroc (9 Décembre 2008)

Malgré l'aide de MamaCass , je n'ai pas réussi à obtenir quelque chose de stable
Un coup ça fonctionne, un coup ça fonctionne pas.
Mais j'ai trouvé un autre moyen, qui marche trés bien et qui est stable : utiliser une application automator dans le clic droit. Je sélectionne les photos et puis clic droit / Plus / automator / MonApplic, et c'est Ok.
Autre truc qui marche trés bien : tu crées une application automator pour resdimensionner tes images, et tu glisses tes photos dessus- Le tour est joué.


----------



## kena73 (9 Décembre 2008)

Un petit tutoriel ici : (des fois que vous ayez oublié quelque chose en route...)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/z-automator3.html
et en plus c'est un super site

PS je viens d'essayer chez moi et ça fonctionne (Léopard a jour)


----------

